# Belleayre - 4/11/2010



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

I think many of us would agree that we never thought Belleayre would even be on our radar. We seem to be able to sniff out the bumps though. Thanks again Sotto for the pics from yesterday. That got a bunch of us there. Good crew:

Me
Brian
powhunter
johnnypoach
gmcunni
Sotto
madriverjack

We also met Shredder of Gnar, along with a few other bump fanatics. First visit to Belleayre for me and several of us. The place delivered today, big time. Nice bumps, insane amounts of snow making, great crew of rippers, and unexpected bluebird skies. Awesome day. Some pics:

*bvibert, sotto and gmcunni on Yahoo:*






*Gary rippin:*





*Brian:*





*powhunter:*





*Some of the crew taking a beer break:*





*Gary:*





*Sotto:*





*MRJ* (let that gold flow):





*Insane snow making on Yahoo:*


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

*Moguls!*





*Not sure what "splunk>" is, but it's a cool shot:*





*MRJ at the top of the ROTD:*


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like another great day.  I love being able to rip those bumps with the sun right behind.  Most runs don't give you that perspective in the spring.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice! Glad you guys were able to get out for a great day of spring bumps!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2010)

Jealous.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2010)

outstanding day today - good weather, good snow, great people to ski with.

i can't believe i'm saying this but it was too sunny. even with spf 30 (applied twice during the day) i'm still sunburned. Saw a dude skiing in a speedo uke:

lots of talented bumpers on the hill today.


Better weather than expected-





ROTD-





Jack -





State of NY felt it necessary to issue multiple warnings 









Greg


----------



## faceplant (Apr 11, 2010)

your welcome........
anytime


----------



## powbmps (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys drink beer?  Whoda thunk it ;-).

Looks like a blast!


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 11, 2010)

It was alot of fun today bashing those bumps with everyone. I would never of thought about going to Bellearye. Thank you Sotto and 180 for the trip report Saturday.


----------



## Sotto (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a blast, it was good to ski with you guys! Will have to do that again some time. Couldn't have asked for better conditions and weather.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2010)

DAMN!

are the bumps there that good throughout the winter or is it strictly a spring thing?


It's hard for me to wrap my mind around going almost 5 hours southwest to ski, but I really should someday do a Hunter, Bell, Plattekill long weekend.  Guess this year would've been the one to do it.


----------



## Eski (Apr 12, 2010)

kudos to Belleayre and Tony for another job well done, always a nice time visiting there, a good vibe


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad you guys were able to find some bumps! There weren't many to be had at Mount Snow. They had to plow most of them down on the North Face just to keep it open.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

Great day!  I'm glad the weather turned out to be way better than what was forecast.  My face and neck are as red as a lobster as a result, well worth it though!  Like Greg said; Belleayre was never on my radar before, but they sure did deliver today.  I plan on going back for sure.

It was good to ski with everyone again, and to meet a few new faces.  There was no shortage of bump skiing rippers there yesterday.

All in all a perfect way to end my season! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

My cell phone pics of the day:

Gary:





I think that's Sotto:





Mid session beer break:





I liked this trail, but it was a pain to get to:





ROTD (don't remember the name Onteora or something) at the end of the day with Jack in the foreground:


----------



## skidbump (Apr 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> DAMN!
> 
> are the bumps there that good throughout the winter or is it strictly a spring thing?
> 
> ...



season long on winnisook,tongora,onteora,yahoo,senecca
As they form on lower belleayre and bottom of wanatuska
If enuf natural cathedral and lift line..plus glades


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

some video from yesterday


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> some video from yesterday



Nice job on the video Gary, thanks!


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice vid, Gary! Thanks for sharing that! Some funny stuff in the last 1/3! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> some video from yesterday



Wow. You got a lot of video. Nice job. I knew I was compressing yesterday and not extending well. I would eventually run out of travel and bail or fall down. We hammered it pretty hard. I'm cooked today.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. You got a lot of video. Nice job. I knew I was compressing yesterday and not extending well. I would eventually run out of travel and bail or fall down. We hammered it pretty hard. I'm cooked today.



I had the same problem, along with a general lack of turning...

Pretty tired today, but my legs are surprisingly not very sore.  I thought they'd be more beat since I hadn't skied since two weeks ago, and no real bumps for 3 weeks...


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary - wish we got some video of you. You were ripping yesterday.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Good times yesterday!!  Was great skiing with the regulars, as well as some new peeps!!
A few random shots:



























Unless Friday looks to be epic at the K....My last hit of the year

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

i lost the card Sotto gave me, did anyone check the photographer from the hill web site to see if he got any good shots?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

This might be it   www.belleayre.photoreflect.com  but nothing from yesterday as of yet

steveo


----------



## Sotto (Apr 12, 2010)

photos look good! Ill have to watch the video when I get home. Here is the site from the card: eOneMedia.com it doesn't load on my mobile so I can't see if the pics are up.

Like the rest my face and neck are burnt pretty bad. Suprisengly my body isn't that sore today.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah, i'm glad I stayed home and cleaned out the basement, garage, cleaned the grill and hung a new storm door.  way more fun then skiing those crappy looking bumps.......


F%%%%%^%$%^$%&^&%^^&%^*&(*^(%^#@#%^^*&(*&(K  ME!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> yeah, i'm glad I stayed home and cleaned out the basement, garage, cleaned the grill and hung a new storm door.  way more fun then skiing those crappy looking bumps.......
> 
> 
> F%%%%%^%$%^$%&^&%^^&%^*&(*^(%^#@#%^^*&(*&(K  ME!!!!!



Sorry dude, you definitely should have been there.  I'm sure the basement was fun too though...


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like fun in the sun! Hope you guys can get in some more last days
It would be like the Who's final farewell tours


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice video, love the snow flying on every turn.  Group shots are cool too.

MRJ, is that you almost running into that guy?  Similar thing happened to me at K yesterday.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

could one of the Belleayre regulars give me some idea of crowd situation mid-winter, non-holiday weekends?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

my arms are sore today. i really noticed how "long" my poles were yesterday... between the pitch and size of the bumps it seemed like my hands were over my head most of the time.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah that was me. I had to go into crash mode. It was all my fault though, he was just standing there. You looked like you got cut off and then exchanged some kind words. Am I wrong? I loved the stare down.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Yeah that was me. I had to go into crash mode. It was all my fault though, he was just standing there. You looked like you got cut off and then exchanged some kind words. Am I wrong? I loved the stare down.



:lol: That's why I left that in there.  I actually was apologizing to him, but it looks like we were pissed.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> my arms are sore today.



My whole body has gotten progressively sore-er today. Oof. Watched that video a few time. What pathetic skiing on my part. As much as I love Sundown, I need to get on some bumps with more pitch.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Watched that video a few time. What pathetic skiing on my part.



i thought you were skiing great, especially 2nd 1/2 of the day.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> could one of the Belleayre regulars give me some idea of crowd situation mid-winter, non-holiday weekends?



Generally very short to non existent lines if it's not a Potter Brothers flex Sunday (they offer tickets for like $24 if you buy them at a Potter brothers ski shop). Sometimes the flex days get busy but the non holiday weekends are very manageable particularly if you get there early and work your way west as the people arrive. Longest I've waited ever is probably 15-20 minutes and that was due to a poor choice on my part.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you were skiing great, especially 2nd 1/2 of the day.



:lol: Then when I felt the lamest. Oh well. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you were skiing great, especially 2nd 1/2 of the day.



x2, you were ripping it up Greg.  Watch my lame segments, then you'll feel much better about yourself...


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> yeah, i'm glad I stayed home and cleaned out the basement, garage, cleaned the grill and hung a new storm door.  way more fun then skiing those crappy looking bumps.......
> 
> 
> F%%%%%^%$%^$%&^&%^^&%^*&(*^(%^#@#%^^*&(*&(K  ME!!!!!



Me too...  Stayed home and finished cleaning up all the damage from the 6' dump... Lot's of branches down and plow damage..  Finally done...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2010)

the "professional" pictures are up for viewing now.  25 pages worth but i think he got most of us at some point during the day.

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/thumbpage.aspx?e=6530732


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> the "professional" pictures are up for viewing now.  25 pages worth but i think he got most of us at some point during the day.
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/thumbpage.aspx?e=6530732



How many coffee mugs did you order with your pic on them?:wink:


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg should get this one:
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000661&po=661&pc=897


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a nice one!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2010)

Gnar!!

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000006&po=6&pc=897


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Gnar!!
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000006&po=6&pc=897



:lol: As nasty as that one is, I think this is even more radical:

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000647&po=647&pc=897


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2010)

Some bad ass biker dude


http://www.photoreflect.com/PR3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000359&po=359&pc=897


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

"Oh crap! A scary mogul is right in front of me!"
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000367&po=367&pc=897

"Oh no! Another one!"
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000370&po=370&pc=897


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool JP shot:
http://www.photoreflect.com/PR3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=026C007H000029&po=29&pc=897


----------

